
An individual-level pandemic simulation in Python - citr_sild
https://github.com/AshtonIzmev/covid-19-pandemic-simulation
======
citr_sild
Hi, author here

I wanted to have a low level SEIR model to play with in order to control
individual/geographic behavior. The raison was that here in Morocco, the
lockdown has not been uniformly respected especially in popular neighborhoods.
This is a modest python attempt to model the pandemic with specific lockdown
removal scenarios.

I have been also trying to scale it to more than 100k individuals but it
seemed quite infeasible without a graph approach using only numpy/dict
objects.

Hope you enjoy it :)

